# Help with pen making 2 questions



## ThomasT (Mar 17, 2019)

Hello everyone,

As soon as I can get all the required new equipment assembled I will try my hand at Pen turning and I need a bit of advice on two questions. I do know of and have read the real good tutorial here on the Forum, but would like some personal input.

1) What turning tool/chisel (s) do you recommend for turning the Pen blanks, ( size, style and brand)?

2) Excluding CA, what do you recommend for the best "finish" material?

Thanks in advance and have a great day,

ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 17, 2019)

I started with carbides because they're easy to maintain.

And a friction polish is a good finish. Although it will wear out over time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 17, 2019)

Oh....check with @TimR for great priced carbide tools....

https://woodbarter.com/threads/small-batch-of-hook-carbide-wood-turning-tools.38051/

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 17, 2019)

And maybe @jaustin as well....I got one from him a while back.

https://woodbarter.com/threads/carbide-turning-tools-for-sale.32540/page-2#post-488991

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 17, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I started with carbides because they're easy to maintain.
> 
> And a friction polish is a good finish. Although it will wear out over time.



Hello Marc,

I have been studying up on the various Carbide tools and like what I have found out so far. I am not familiar with Friction Polish so will check that out.

Thanks for your help and have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Mar 17, 2019)

I pretty much use on my pens 
CA - 75% of the time
BLO & beeswax - 15% of the time 
Hut friction polish about 10% of the time

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 17, 2019)

The100road said:


> I pretty much use on my pens
> CA - 75% of the time
> BLO & beeswax - 15% of the time
> Hut friction polish about 10% of the time
> ...




Hello Stan,

Thanks for the photo, now I know what to look for.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 17, 2019)

When I get home later tonight I can link up some stuff for you to look at....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 17, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> When I get home later tonight I can link up some stuff for you to look at....




Hello again Marc,

Sure would appreciate that.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 17, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> And maybe @jaustin as well....I got one from him a while back.
> 
> https://woodbarter.com/threads/carbide-turning-tools-for-sale.32540/page-2#post-488991



Hello Marc,

Thank you for this contact with John, seems like a really nice guy and has some nice looking tools. I went ahead and placed an order with him for three tools and now looking forward to trying out some of these Carbide style.

Between you and @rocky1 offering such good help, it has cleaned out my bank account...

I appreciate this good help and advice.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 17, 2019)

ThomasT said:


> Hello Marc,
> 
> Thank you for this contact with John, seems like a really nice guy and has some nice looking tools. I went ahead and placed an order with him for three tools and now looking forward to trying out some of these Carbide style.
> 
> ...



You're welcome. Just make sure to post up in that topic, that you have ordered, and when they arrive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 17, 2019)

Are you getting handles from him or will you be making your own?
I can find some topics here on how to make and put em together....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 17, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Are you getting handles from him or will you be making your own?
> I can find some topics here on how to make and put em together....



Hello Marc,

I went ahead and ordered handles from him. I do have my own metal lathe and aluminum stock that I could make the handles but like that grip he adds to his.

Thanks again,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 17, 2019)

Howdy Thomas,
This is the friction polish I have. It's a small bottle, to see if I liked it. It's pretty good. And smells much much better when applying it than ca does.
https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKSWAXLX.html
The larger bottles can be pretty costly...

And this the stuff I use for my acrylic blanks. (Not hybrids though)
https://www.pennstateind.com/store/ONESTEP.html

It works great for me. I use an old flannel shirt cut up into small squares to apply it.
Followed by wax....
www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003AJWN62/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
That's a decent price for the size....and its good for everything.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Mar 17, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Are you getting handles from him or will you be making your own?
> I can find some topics here on how to make and put em together....


If you run across any threads on handle making, please post. I'd appreciate it. I'm sure you'd be much more efficient finding it than myself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 17, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> If you run across any threads on handle making, please post. I'd appreciate it. I'm sure you'd be much more efficient finding it than myself.



I'm looking right now....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 17, 2019)

I use a roughing gouge and skew to turn my pens and use Capt. Eddie’s shine juice for a friction polish. 1/3 DNA 1/3 BLO and 1/3 shellac.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 17, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Howdy Thomas,
> This is the friction polish I have. It's a small bottle, to see if I liked it. It's pretty good. And smells much much better when applying it than ca does.
> https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKSWAXLX.html
> The larger bottles can be pretty costly...
> ...




Hello Marc,

Sure appreciate all this information and your effort.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 17, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> I use a roughing gouge and skew to turn my pens and use Capt. Eddie’s shine juice for a friction polish. 1/3 DNA 1/3 BLO and 1/3 shellac.



Edit:
Just watched this video on YouTube #89 O.B. Shine Juice about the "Shine". neat


Hello Lou,

Thanks for this info.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 17, 2019)

Ok here's one....

https://woodbarter.com/threads/turning-tool-handles.18758/

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 17, 2019)

Another....
https://woodbarter.com/threads/woodturning-tool-handle.28614/#post-372110

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 17, 2019)

Good info and pics in this one....

https://woodbarter.com/threads/just-a-reminder.32827/#post-443503

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 17, 2019)

Info topic....
https://woodbarter.com/threads/furrels-for-handles.7035/#post-86817

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 17, 2019)

Hello Marc,

Good stuff, I have created a file to save all this. At some point in time ( when I get caught up on all my projects ) I will make some Handles out of Aluminum round bar.

Thanks again and have a great day,
Thomas

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## B Rogers (Mar 17, 2019)

Appreciate the threads Marc. Some great info there. I'm planning to turn my own handles for the next tools I order on here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 17, 2019)

@ThomasT , with your hooter turning, you are well on the way to being a great pen turner. One misconception I had was that small projects take small tools. I have since learned that once you learn to handle your tools, you can go smaller on projects. I started with traditional tools, went to carbide, and am back to mainly traditional with carbide being the help, finishing, or when I just seem to lose the bevel, so to speak. I have seen great work and demos with the skew and am in the proof going to all curved skews. Our club just had a demo by Alan Lacer and he even makes his own curved skews. 

Good luck, the options are just about unlimited in pen turning and what it leads you into.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 17, 2019)

That's it. I thought I had made a topic on the ones I made, but all I could find was a post. Oh well.
I hope those work for you guys. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 18, 2019)

Gdurfey said:


> @ThomasT , with your hooter turning, you are well on the way to being a great pen turner. One misconception I had was that small projects take small tools. I have since learned that once you learn to handle your tools, you can go smaller on projects. I started with traditional tools, went to carbide, and am back to mainly traditional with carbide being the help, finishing, or when I just seem to lose the bevel, so to speak. I have seen great work and demos with the skew and am in the proof going to all curved skews. Our club just had a demo by Alan Lacer and he even makes his own curved skews.
> 
> Good luck, the options are just about unlimited in pen turning and what it leads you into.



Hello Garry,

Thanks for this information. After all the research and good replies I feel much more comfortable going with "standard" size tools. I have a good assortment of tools now but no Carbide insert style and that is why I ordered some from John @jaustin in 3/8" size. I can use the Carbide on my calls also which will give me a better choice.

This hobby of wood turning is truly addictive but sure is fun.

Thanks again and have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 18, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> That's it. I thought I had made a topic on the ones I made, but all I could find was a post. Oh well.
> I hope those work for you guys. Enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 162733
> ...




Hey again Marc,

Great stuff you have provided and thank you. Nice looking burn lines on that handle and a nice looking handle. I have to get busy and get my 1898 Horseless Carriage completed to make more room in my small shop, so I can add more wood turning stuff oh well....

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 18, 2019)

Whatever you're turning your calls with will work for turning tools Thomas. Small tools are great they have their place for precision work, but I typically use a full size roughing gouge and full size skew on most projects until I get into detail work.

Carbides I find a bit to aggressive for my taste.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 18, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Whatever you're turning your calls with will work for turning tools Thomas. Small tools are great the have their place for precision work, but I typically use a full size roughing gouge and full size skew on most projects until I get into detail work.
> 
> Carbides I find a but to aggressive for my taste.




Hello Rocky,

Theses carbides will give me another choice for tools to use both on the Calls and Pens. I plan on practicing with some plain wood blanks until I feel comfortable enough to start on a good piece of wood. Really appreciate all your help getting started.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 18, 2019)

With practice they are a very effective tool. On a good solid piece of wood. Where they generally bite me is on inconsistent and softer woods. They tend to remove a lot of material in very short order in either of those cases and it takes a lot of clean up to fix it when it does.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 18, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> That's it. I thought I had made a topic on the ones I made, but all I could find was a post. Oh well.
> I hope those work for you guys. Enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 162733
> ...



Marc, is that the Bois d'Arc I sent you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 18, 2019)

Tony said:


> Marc, is that the Bois d'Arc I sent you?



Yep.... I love it. I wish I had more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 18, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Yep.... I love it. I wish I had more.



Very nicely done! I wish we still had the source around.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 19, 2019)

@ripjack13 
I have some if you want it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 20, 2019)

@ThomasT 

I guess I will weigh in. I use a spindle roughing gouge to turn all my blanks round since I can sharpen it up really quickly and not having to buy more and more carbide tips. I tried sharpening carbides and just could get them sharp to where it was worth it. I recently sourced some on eBay for $16 for 10 tips. I’ve used them and like them so I ended up buying 4 more 10 packs. when I comes to shaping my blanks down I strictly use carbide. Carbide is what I learned with so I have it down to a science when it comes to pens. In my opinion a 11mm square radius is the the best to turn down to bushings if you use them (I don’t). I’ve used round and square cutters in the past but have found for me the radius is more forgiving and helps give a simple slight curve to the blank. 

In regards to pen finishes. I use CA 90% of the time just because it’s durable and people love glossy things. There is a steep learning curve to it and a million ways to skin that cat. Start watching you tube videos and piece together how you want to do it. You will quickly find that most go overkill on the finish and do things that are simply not needed. . I buy cheap Chinese wet/dry paper on eBay to wet sand (I’m too cheap for micro mesh and don’t need 12k grit for anything). I wet sand everything starting at 800, 1200, 2000 and then McGuire’s plastic polish from the Walmart. I’ll put my finish up against anyone’s. 

For friction polish I do a few pens with it when I want more of a rustic feel to them. Those would be real bullet pens, the cowboy pen from psi and slimlines with mesquite. I started with pens plus and recommend it but recently started up with Aussie oil and LOVE IT. it’s easy to put on, goes a long way and has a really good shine to it. More of a semi gloss. 

That’s just my way of doing things

I hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 20, 2019)

Hello Michael,

Very well written with lots of good information and I sure do appreciate these kind of details. I am looking forward to receiving my new Carbide tools and giving them a try out, I do think they will come in handy on more than one project.

Again I really do appreciate you help and have a great day.
ThomasT


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 21, 2019)

I do all my turning between centers using a re-profiled 1/2" Spindle Gouge.
As for finishing wood and hybrids I use MINWAX WBOM Clear Polyurethane applied using my Dipping Method.

Les

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 21, 2019)

rdabpenman said:


> I do all my turning between centers using a re-profiled 1/2" Spindle Gouge.
> As for finishing wood and hybrids I use MINWAX WBOM Clear Polyurethane applied using my Dipping Method.
> 
> Les




Hello Les,

Wow, now that is how you give an answer to a question.  I saved your pdf file and will print it out to go into my "work book". That is a simple but neat process and produces good results. MINWAX is one of the items on my test list but was not sure how I was going to apply it. Thank you very much for sharing the information.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 21, 2019)

That's the dipping method I was supposed to try and find for you, but feel asleep before I got back with it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 21, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> That's the dipping method I was supposed to try and find for you, but feel asleep before I got back with it!




Hello Rocky,

You know I figured that when I read his posting, not to worry I have saved his pdf file. More good to know stuff. Appreciate all the help that you have given to me already.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 24, 2019)

@William Tanner

Help with pen making 2 questions

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

